# Kindle Chapters



## colindm (Aug 25, 2010)

Hi, I'm new to Kindle. I've put my first books on it one from the Amazon store and one converted from calibre. The one converted in calibre is nicely split into chapters and you can skip through them by pressing left and right on the directional pad or jump to the contents page through the go to menu. However, the one bought from the amazon store does not let you do any of this and the table of contents go to option is greyed out. Is there any reason for this or is it just poor formatting in the amazon store one (its the girl with the dragon tattoo btw)?


----------



## joolz (Aug 24, 2010)

I have the Amazon store version of the same book, and am able to go to the TOC. The directional pad skips to "parts" not "chapters" though. (This book has chapters within Part 1, Part 2, etc).

I wonder if you can remove it from the Kindle and re-send from Amazon? This is my first K so I don't know how that works.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

colindm said:


> Is there any reason for this or is it just poor formatting in the amazon store one (its the girl with the dragon tattoo btw)?


The publisher chose not to go to the trouble of putting chapter markers in the book.



joolz said:


> I wonder if you can remove it from the Kindle and re-send from Amazon? This is my first K so I don't know how that works.


Yes, you can do that, but you will get the same file. Amazon copies a file into your account, so you will always get the same version.

Mike


----------



## colindm (Aug 25, 2010)

Ah ok. How come there would be two different versions of the book, one with chapters and one without? Are there many books that don't have correct chapters as I've downloaded a few other free books, such as dracula and sherlock holmes and they also do not have chapters?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

For the Kindle to jump to chapters, there has to be a linked Table of Contents.  Whether or not there is one is up to the person who formatted the book for Kindle


----------



## colindm (Aug 25, 2010)

ah i see. Although my books seem to have table of contents that let me jump to chapters directly from them, however they do not allow jumping chapters with the left/right buttons or show the chapter markers on the progress bar. Is there any way to fix this?


----------

